# Ever seen DNR in a plane looking for bait?



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> I think so. Seems like it had some red or orange on it too. Why would someone continue to circle a guy hunched up obviously taking care of business unless they are an ahole?


Checking for corn


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> I think so. Seems like it had some red or orange on it too. *Why would someone continue to circle a guy hunched up obviously taking care of business unless they are an ahole*?


Youtube videos? :lol::lol:
<----<<<


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

If memory serves me, and it may not?! The plan out of Mio was a light greenish color? It used to fly frequently during rifle season. Probably not just for baiting enforcement. Haven't seen one in quite a few years. I have hunted the Mio area for 30 years. I hunt public land. The enforcement of baiting in that area of the tb zone is nonexistent!!


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

sparky18181 said:


> I have seen some pictures from those planes over bait. You can very clearly see the trails leading to and from the bait. A few of them looked like spokes on a wagon wheel.


Same for food plots also. I have flown over my place here and they had trails going to the food plots that were like you described. Looked like a wagon wheel and they came from a long ways away. I took some pictures of them to showed my dad. I also found some runways that I did not know they were there and this was in Aug. I cannot imange what it would be like in the snow


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

fishnpbr said:


> If memory serves me, and it may not?! The plan out of Mio was a light greenish color? It used to fly frequently during rifle season. Probably not just for baiting enforcement. Haven't seen one in quite a few years. I have hunted the Mio area for 30 years. I hunt public land. The enforcement of baiting in that area of the tb zone is nonexistent!!


I know a guy who got a ticket for clipping some branches up that way, but nothing for the corn.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

I wonder if any CO's will be carrying drones in their trucks this year? That would be a quick way to check up on complaints.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Scout 2 said:


> Same for food plots also. I have flown over my place here and they had trails going to the food plots that were like you described. Looked like a wagon wheel and they came from a long ways away. I took some pictures of them to showed my dad. I also found some runways that I did not know they were there and this was in Aug. I cannot imange what it would be like in the snow


I have seen pictures from the 90's before the TB outbreak where truckloads of bait were being brought in to feed deer over the winter in club country. Massive bait piles with trails like spokes as described and 100's of deer on a single bait pile. One TB positive deer in that mess and the results were predictable.


----------



## Salty_nacho (Jan 3, 2012)

MossyHorns said:


> I wonder if any CO's will be carrying drones in their trucks this year? That would be a quick way to check up on complaints.


I hope not. It was bad enough on scr this spring while jigging for walleye. 

Seems like from some of the attitudes on here we wouldnt mind a mini occupation of Michigan if it meant people wouldn’t feed deer. Nothing like the state monitoring you while you enjoy a little piece in quiet in the woods, no wonder hunter numbers are dropping.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Salty_nacho said:


> I hope not. It was bad enough on scr this spring while jigging for walleye.
> 
> Seems like from some of the attitudes on here we wouldnt mind a mini occupation of Michigan if it meant people wouldn’t feed deer. Nothing like the state monitoring you while you enjoy a little piece in quiet in the woods, no wonder hunter numbers are dropping.


Not much different than the CO's that were waiting at my truck last year in Lake County after shooting time ended. They checked all 5 guns in our group to make sure we were unloaded walking back to the truck in the dark. We had no problem with them checking us and they thanked us for cooperating and being legal. They said they do catch a few guys with loaded guns outside of shooting times.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

brookie1 said:


> I have seen pictures from the 90's before the TB outbreak where truckloads of bait were being brought in to feed deer over the winter in club country. Massive bait piles with trails like spokes as described and 100's of deer on a single bait pile. One TB positive deer in that mess and the results were predictable.


You had to wait til winter to see that!?


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

sureshot006 said:


> You had to wait til winter to see that!?


Not sure where you are going with this but the pictures I saw were from the winter. I think there was some video from the ground as well.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

brookie1 said:


> Not sure where you are going with this but the pictures I saw were from the winter. I think there was some video from the ground as well.


It was year round. But yes the most obvious would be in winter.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

MossyHorns said:


> Not much different than the CO's that were waiting at my truck last year in Lake County after shooting time ended. They checked all 5 guns in our group to make sure we were unloaded walking back to the truck in the dark. We had no problem with them checking us and they thanked us for cooperating and being legal. They said they do catch a few guys with loaded guns outside of shooting times.


In my estimation there should always be cause for a law enforcement officer to engage with someone. For instance, a police officer cannot just randomly pull over vehicles in order to "make sure" the driver is licensed, sober, etc.

Likewise, I don't agree that a conservation officer should be able to engage with someone in order to "make sure" they're licensed, gun is unloaded, etc. I consider that approach to be philosophically off base in relation to how things should be.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

I


November Sunrise said:


> In my estimation there should always be cause for a law enforcement officer to engage with someone. For instance, a police officer cannot just randomly pull over vehicles in order to "make sure" the driver is licensed, sober, etc.
> 
> Likewise, I don't agree that a conservation officer should be able to engage with someone in order to "make sure" they're licensed, gun is unloaded, etc. I consider that approach to be philosophically off base in relation to how things should be.


Is it generally illegal to open carry a loaded gun after dark? I don't believe it is in Michigan. I think those tickets should probably get thrown out. JMO.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Trout King said:


> I
> 
> Is it generally illegal to open carry a loaded gun after dark? I don't believe it is in Michigan. I think those tickets should probably get thrown out. JMO.


It is explicitly stated in the Hunting Digest. 
<----<<<


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Joe Archer said:


> It is explicitly stated in the Hunting Digest.
> <----<<<


I didn't argue that it wasn't. 

It directly clashes with the Michigan Open Carry Law unless I have missed somewhere that has a exception. Just curious to see how it would stand up in court if someone fought the ticket. I don't see anywhere in the laws that state you can't open carry after dark....
https://www.michigan.gov/documents/msp/MSP_Legal_Update_No._86_2_336854_7.pdf


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

So who loads up their rifle when they see a yote while night hunting?


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Trout King said:


> I
> 
> Is it generally illegal to open carry a loaded gun after dark? I don't believe it is in Michigan. I think those tickets should probably get thrown out. JMO.


I'm assuming it's not legal but that's not the point I was making. 

My point is that I believe a person should be left alone, free from inquiry, unless a law enforcement officer has reason to suspect illegal activity.

For instance, if I'm enjoying a picnic in a public park, I should be free from having a law enforcement officer interrupt my picnic to "check" if I have a driver's license just because he saw me drive into the parking lot.

Similarly, if I'm fishing from a boat on a lake that adjoins that park, I should be free from having a law enforcement officer interrupt my fishing by barging over in his boat and asking to see my fishing license.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

November Sunrise said:


> I'm assuming it's not legal but that's not the point I was making.
> 
> My point is that I believe a person should be left alone, free from inquiry, unless a law enforcement officer has reason to suspect illegal activity.
> 
> ...


I agree wholeheartedly. 

I am pro law enforcement and pro DNR enforcement, but not at the expense of our constitutional rights. 

PS- Still haven't found any statute stating that open carry after dark is illegal....


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

November Sunrise said:


> I'm assuming it's not legal but that's not the point I was making.
> 
> My point is that I believe a person should be left alone, free from inquiry, unless a law enforcement officer has reason to suspect illegal activity.
> 
> ...


The problem is that there is a line in the law that says you must present your hunting or fishing license upon request of a police officer if you are hunting or fishing. It seems to have morphed into these checks in the field which then lead to "mind if I look at your fish" or "mind if I check your gun". When people say yes they give up their 4th amendment rights.

I guess we need someone with money and a good lawyer to see if the license request is a 4th amendment violation.


----------



## Dale Malusi (Oct 27, 2018)

flinchjerk said:


> None of that has anything to do with all the garbage the master baiting dark thirty blob shooting slobs leave in the woods. At least now the woods will be a bit better looking and perhaps a bit safer after dark. Small victory, but I am very happy about it. I have been waiting for a bait ban that sticks for a long time. Fingers crossed it stays this time.


I'm glad your woods aren't like mine.
I'd be bitter too.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Back to the the title of the thread. The answer is no! I’ve been hunting my area for 40 years now and I may have seen 3 maybe 4 CO officers in 4 decades of hunting much less one of their planes or helicopters. 4-5 years ago I called the DNR about a poached buck that was shot from a car at 8 in the morning during bow season and died on my property. I got crickets from them. I called back a few hours later and said they had no one available. My confidence is about zero with that agency. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## flinchjerk (May 3, 2018)

Dale Malusi said:


> I'm glad your woods aren't like mine.
> I'd be bitter too.


I think you have been talking to your avatar a bit too much, that makes ZERO sense.


----------



## Dale Malusi (Oct 27, 2018)

I have seen so many DNR planes I can tell by the sound of the plane. They fly low and slow and circle around a lot. They haven't been in the air as much lately as they were 10 years ago, but they still buzz my camp. My gf and I made a pit stop one time and they kept buzzing us. We got further down the trail and around a bend and they had a bunch of 4 wheelers pulled over. I'm sure in my area they search for more than illegal bait.


----------



## Dale Malusi (Oct 27, 2018)

flinchjerk said:


> I think you have been talking to your avatar a bit too much, that makes ZERO sense.


"None of that has anything to do with all the garbage the master baiting dark thirty blob shooting slobs leave in the woods. At least now the woods will be a bit better looking and perhaps a bit safer after dark."
Did you just not type this?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Wild Thing said:


> OK - It is very apparent that you guys don't buy into the baiting ban or the seriousness of the disease. You are not alone. Unfortunately, there are many others who feel the same way. I am not going to debate it with you as I prefer to put my trust in those who are charged with managing and protecting our resources based upon the best available science.
> 
> Whether or not you agree with the law, hopefully you can abide by it.


There is one here on the anti-baiting side that gives a strong impression the "health of the herd" is not a significant driver, and it's more about their own hunting as well.


----------



## flinchjerk (May 3, 2018)

sureshot006 said:


> There is one here on the anti-baiting side that gives a strong impression the "health of the herd" is not a significant driver, and it's more about their own hunting as well.


The last 8 to 10 years I hunted under what most in the DNR/MFB/QDMA/AAA conglomerated coalition of aholes considered a textbook "healthy herd". Wanna know something? It flat ****ing sucked. Careful what you wish for.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

flinchjerk said:


> The last 8 to 10 years I hunted under what most in the DNR/MFB/QDMA/AAA conglomerated coalition of aholes considered a textbook "healthy herd". Wanna know something? It flat ****ing sucked. Careful what you wish for.


Turtle?


----------



## flinchjerk (May 3, 2018)

sureshot006 said:


> Turtle?


??? Say what??? Did you and Dale both share breakfast with smokey the electrician today or something?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

flinchjerk said:


> ??? Say what??? Did you and Dale both share breakfast with smokey the electrician today or something?


I was simply asking if you were referring to turtle lake. You mentioned hunting under a healthy herd and all I know about that place is they monitor the herd more than most areas.

To answer your question, I have never smoked or consumed that stuff.


----------



## flinchjerk (May 3, 2018)

sureshot006 said:


> I was simply asking if you were referring to turtle lake. You mentioned hunting under a healthy herd and all I know about that place is they monitor the herd more than most areas.
> 
> To answer your question, I have never smoked or consumed that stuff.



I thought you were naming random animals just to be THAT GUY. 

No, I would not hunt that place or any other high fence for deer even if I still had that kind of money. My reasons are my own on that one but they are experience based reasons. 

FWIW There is a very "healthy herd" micro bubble between Three Rivers and Jones Mi. If you consider an almost non existent deer herd healthy like so many here seem to want anyway. If low deer numbers save an area from cwd that will be the last place in the state with cwd. That is why we left that deer desert. I had deer hunted my last year if we would have stayed there. I was simply done. 

We just moved some of our plans ahead a few years to fix that issue. I would have been dust before the dnr would have ever pulled their heads out of their asses on that chunk of dirt. How a neighbor can get crop permits and then complain he cannot fill them is still one of life's mysteries to me. No longer my concern but I am still baffled by that. Then your other neighbor thinks that 150 inch bucks magically fall out of trees every time you shoot a doe that sucks too. Add in a third neighbor that is the state where all brown and all fawns shall die and you are most likely gonna find yourself miffed/pissed and depressed at some point. Looking back I am lucky it did not all fall to crap years sooner than it did. 

As far as "that stuff" it is just a plant. A plant that does not give you a hangover or bloat like hops and barley can. I am firmly at whatever when it comes to "that stuff". I am more of a vodka and gin sipper myself so I do not care either way I guess.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

flinchjerk said:


> I thought you were naming random animals just to be THAT GUY.
> 
> No, I would not hunt that place or any other high fence for deer even if I still had that kind of money. My reasons are my own on that one but they are experience based reasons.
> 
> ...


Bullfrog?


----------



## flinchjerk (May 3, 2018)

Dish7 said:


> Bullfrog?


Jackass


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

flinchjerk said:


> I thought you were naming random animals just to be THAT GUY.
> 
> No, I would not hunt that place or any other high fence for deer even if I still had that kind of money. My reasons are my own on that one but they are experience based reasons.
> 
> ...


Got it.

Yeah I don't care what MJ is, where it comes from, or if people use it as long as it doesn't impact me personally. Same for beer or liquor.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

flinchjerk said:


> Jackass


So we are moving on to farm animals now?


----------



## flinchjerk (May 3, 2018)

sureshot006 said:


> So we are moving on to farm animals now?



Sorry, did not realize there were boundaries and rules set. My bad, not the first time I have missed a boundary though.


----------



## Ford 800 (Jan 5, 2010)

A sure fire way to keep your neighbor or fellow hunters (State/Fed. land) honest is to yell out, "de plane boss, de plane!".


----------



## flinchjerk (May 3, 2018)

Ford 800 said:


> A sure fire way to keep your neighbor or fellow hunters (State/Fed. land) honest is to yell out, "de plane boss, de plane!".


Pretty sure that might just work with a few here. Even though it sounds like at least one of them guys likely has more trouble with black helicopters than planes.


----------



## Dale Malusi (Oct 27, 2018)

flinchjerk said:


> ??? Say what??? Did you and Dale both share breakfast with smokey the electrician today or something?





flinchjerk said:


> As far as "that stuff" it is just a plant. A plant that does not give you a hangover or bloat like hops and barley can. I am firmly at whatever when it comes to "that stuff". I am more of a vodka and gin sipper myself so I do not care either way I guess.


If someone doesn't care for something either way, he doesn't use it in a derogatory way to belittle someone.
You must care.


----------



## flinchjerk (May 3, 2018)

Dale Malusi said:


> If someone doesn't care for something either way, he doesn't use it in a derogatory way to belittle someone.
> You must care.


I must care, seeing as how I voted FOR it to be legal. You got me. 

On some unconscious and prophetic level I was likely just trying to free up some airplanes and black helicopters to go after the baiters though.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Because any person (DNR or not) who would intentionally circle someone while they are trying to go #2 is an ahole and deserves the finger! What would you have done, friggin wave at the guy with your pants around your ankles?


Ya. Give em the "helicopter"


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Yep. I imagine at that moment I'd say a prayer for them:

_In Jesus' name, I cast the devil out of you butt lookers. Amen_

... while mooning them... for me to poop on.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

flinchjerk said:


> He just explained that all to you. You are not seeing the drones by design. It's stealth technology, you are not supposed to see them drones or the adaptive nano technology camouflage truck the C.O is sitting in. Just because you are not seeing drones does not mean you are not in the flyway.


That would still be a no! Bonk!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## flinchjerk (May 3, 2018)

sniper said:


> That would still be a no! Bonk!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Did your satire degree from Cracker Jack University come in a box surrounded by caramel coated popcorn and a few peanuts by chance?


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

flinchjerk said:


> Did your satire degree from Cracker Jack University come in a box surrounded by caramel coated popcorn and a few peanuts by chance?


Just trying to help you keep the bucket of throw up filled posts that and your newly acquired reputation are building. I’m thinking now maybe you don’t need my help. Continue on with your knowledge of how many CO’s I have in my area. I know exactly how many but you can keep guessing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## flinchjerk (May 3, 2018)

sniper said:


> Just trying to help you keep the bucket of throw up filled posts that and your newly acquired reputation are building. I’m thinking now maybe you don’t need my help. Continue on with your knowledge of how many CO’s I have in my area. I know exactly how many but you can keep guessing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


So much venom and no fangs to deliver it. That must suck. Have a great day, deep breaths. Not everything is that serious.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Brian Berg said:


> You know, anger only damages yourself. It rots you from the inside out. I pray you're able to find real peace, the peace that can only come from God. In Jesus' name, Amen.


How do you know anything about me? How arrogant of you to profess to think that I have no faith? I am about as full of peace as you can get but if someone goes out of their way to try and watch me defecating, I tend to get a little annoyed as would most others.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

UnknwnBanditRowdyTucoRojo said:


> View attachment 422075​


I know right? Someone claims to know everything and your post turns into this. I’m the one right by the way he’s taller! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## flinchjerk (May 3, 2018)

UnknwnBanditRowdyTucoRojo said:


> View attachment 422075​


----------

